# What's the most upsetting breeding advertisement you have seen?



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

I saw this stud listing today that is advertising a “7.5 month old” puppy Now if the age of this dog wasn’t shocking enough their reason for trying to breed him so young is even more disturbing  They said... 

“___ is an amazing, fun loving, energetic dog who gets compliments everywhere he goes. ___ was purchased from an accredited AKC breeder and is registered himself with a full family tree. ___ is currently 7.5 months old and 80lbs. We want an opportunity to breed this wonderful dog before we get him neutered. So with that being said time is of the essence.”

What!?! The only reasoning I can see behind breeding so young is that the “accredited AKC breeder” has it written in the contract that the dog must be neutered by 12 months. They said they want “to breed this wonderful dog” but at 7 months most GSD owners are still trying to get their puppy to be less mouthy and not to pull on the leash, so there is no way that they know their dog is breed worthy at this age. What are they expecting to gain anyway? I mean they are still raising one puppy so they probably don’t want pick of the litter, if I remember correctly if either parent of the litter is younger than 12 months the AKC wont register the puppies (is that correct ), do they just want the knowledge that their pets genes have been passed down, or perhaps just money? Those are all rhetorical questions unless you just feel like answering them  

It took two cups of tea to get me calmed down after reading this advertisement. Anybody else have read, heard, or seen a breeding advertisement that left you seething? :angryfire:


----------

